# Suche Touren rund um Regenstauf



## Rine (30. März 2008)

Hallo, wer kennt schöne Touren, die man von Regenstauf aus starten kann? Sollten zwischen 20 und 80 km sein. Wie fährt man am besten von Regenstauf zur Walhalla?


----------



## teatimetom (30. März 2008)

www.walhallabiker.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rine (30. März 2008)

Danke, Walhallabiker. Das ist schon mal ein Tipp. Ich werde mir die Rundtour Gonnersdorf-Regensburg über Nittenau genauer anschauen.


----------

